# Где оперируют таких ?



## Schulz_Hesse (4 Май 2009)

Вопрос таков. 

Но так как я не попадаю под нормальные рамки оперируемых , 
возникает вопрос : где в Москве не боятся оперировать таких как я? 
Если надо могу МРТ выложить


----------



## Simos (4 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Где оперируют таких ?*

Выложите МРТ


----------



## Dr.Pronko (4 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Где оперируют таких ?*

Сложный вопрос. Формально по месту жительства не имеют права отказать при наличии постоянной регистрации, полиса ОМС и показаний к операции, но... сами понимаете. "Противопоказания" при желании найти можно всегда. Риск для бригады (оперирующего хирурга в особенности) серьезный. Статистика неумолима- хирург получает микроповреждение пальца на 10-ти из каждых 100 операций. Перчатки рвутся еще чаще. Поэтому скорее нужно искать конкретного врача согласного рискнуть, нежели учреждение, где "не боятся".


----------



## Ell (5 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Где оперируют таких ?*

Узнавать нужно в инфекционных клинических больницах.
И суть даже не в возможности риска для персонала, а еще и в условиях пребывания. Это и специальные перевязочные, и спец.обработка уничтожаемых инструментов, и одежда персонала, и несколько иной способ ведения операции.
Вообщем, в инфекционных. Попробуйте обратиться в № 3. По крайней мере, за консультацией.


----------

